# Upgrading B13 Sentra XE 2dr LE



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi... I have a 1993 Nissan sentra XE limited edition.
I'm wanting to upgrade the performance.
Question though. what is good to do for price and power?
should I do a engine swap or just buy parts for the GA16 like
turbo, intake and such...any links for performance parts that'll work/
thanks


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

Jim Wolf Technology makes some cams and some ECU upgrades and some intakes, Their website is: JIM WOLF TECHNOLOGY, INC. / NISSAN PERFORMANCE / NISSAN RACING /INFINITI PERFORMANCE and JGY Customs also sells some SR20DE/T engine swaps, Their site is: Nissan, 240sx, nissan sentra, nissan sentra se-r, G20, nissan skyline gtr, nissan silvia, S13. Hope this helps.


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

I've gotten this up to 110 in fourth gear...still wasn't time to shift.
I have a question. does fifth gear do any thing? becuase mine goes like this
1st 0-31 2nd 31-60 3rd 60-90 4th 90-110+ so fifth by what i've been doing would be like high lol....


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

how much money are you looking to spend?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

*5th gear*



kill_shot said:


> I've gotten this up to 110 in fourth gear...still wasn't time to shift.
> I have a question. does fifth gear do any thing? becuase mine goes like this
> 1st 0-31 2nd 31-60 3rd 60-90 4th 90-110+ so fifth by what i've been doing would be like high lol....


These cars are geared for quite, economical travel. 5th gear will only be used in this car if you have a lot of power. But when you are just driving around not racing use 5th to get better gas mileage.


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm just slowly doing stuff over time so eventually i plan do have an SR20DET.
but for now i'm just doing small stuff and focusing on running good with good visuals.

question. i've heard that these top out at 110, 115 downhill.
I've gotten up to 110 with still more to go...maybe 5k rpm out of a 6800 rpm redline. is it because i got cold air?

how hard is the NS2001 turbo kit to install? 
thanks..
oh and where can i find some aftermarket lights(tail mainly)
i can only find stock replacements. thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

kill_shot said:


> question. i've heard that these top out at 110, 115 downhill.
> I've gotten up to 110 with still more to go...maybe 5k rpm out of a 6800 rpm redline.


Cause the speed limiter. 



kill_shot said:


> is it because i got cold air?


definitely not.


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Cause the speed limiter.
> 
> 
> 
> definitely not.


ok so mine has the limiter removed?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

kill_shot said:


> ok so mine has the limiter removed?


The car is limited at 110mph iirc. You can slightly go past it by a few mph.


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

ok i got kinda off topic. i'm trying to get a job that'll give me 2k from the summer so engine swap or upgrade? also what all engines can go in this?
RB20?
SR20VE?
thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

kill_shot said:


> ok i got kinda off topic. i'm trying to get a job that'll give me 2k from the summer so engine swap or upgrade? also what all engines can go in this?
> RB20?
> SR20VE?
> thanks


RB20 is rwd ...

You can only use fwd/awd motors but you can only use the fwd trans.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have a drop-in KN filter which produced (very slight) noticeable results, but I wouldn't go beyond that for upgrades in performance.


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

ok thanks...seriously? you wouldn't do an engine swaP?
well i want to take it to the track so i'm slowly doing a lot to this.
i plan to start by repainting the crap load job thats on it
then i'm going for an engine swap
SR20DET prolly


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

ok so if i got this turbo kit
Turbo Specialities
what all is needed with that for it to work in my car?
what horsepower would i get? i already have a new air filter(cone one)
what if a added a flowmaster exhaust system
ty


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Heh.... You should try doing some research yourself instead of just asking everyone on here.

A great upgrade for these cars are the hotshot/pacesetter headers(hotshot yield 1-2 more hp) with a 1 3/4" or 2" mandrel bent exhaust. 

Also, if you advance the ignition timing about 6 degrees and run the car on premium its good for about 5 horses. 

If you upgrade your ignition with many of the MSD products you can get a little horsepower. 

Also laser iridium or just iridium plugs help a good deal with responsiveness.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

2dr_Sentra said:


> how much money are you looking to spend?


once again


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

price isn't an option, i plan to fully trickit out eventually, but cheaper is better for now


----------

